# What does RAOK means?



## jon (Aug 5, 2004)

I have been seeing this acronym here and there and have no idea what it stands for. Can someone enlighten this newbies ?

Jon


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Random act of kindness


----------



## sarcare (Sep 10, 2006)

I had wondered too--I got that it meant someone was willing to give you plants for the cost of shipping, but not how that was spelled out in those letters. Thanks!


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Even though technically the acts of kindness aren't random...sorry I just had to mention it...


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

They may not be random, but it sounds cooler to say they are.


----------



## jon (Aug 5, 2004)

Thanks guys for clearing that up for me. 

Jon


----------

